# Beginner Lathe



## Jonathans (Oct 21, 2014)

This lathe is in a local estate sale. The owner isn't opening the doors until Friday.  I do not yet know what the model is, nor what the asking price is.
can so done advise me as to whether this is a good beginners lathe, and if it is in decent shape, what it might be worth?   Should I be concerned that it is run by a flat belt? Would I be better off with a modern lathe like a Grizzly? I want something decent to learn on.
View attachment 86214


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 21, 2014)

Jonathans said:


> This lathe is in a local estate sale. The owner isn't opening the doors until Friday.  I do not yet know what the model is, nor what the asking price is.
> can so done advise me as to whether this is a good beginners lathe, and if it is in decent shape, what it might be worth?   Should I be concerned that it is run by a flat belt? Would I be better off with a modern lathe like a Grizzly? I want something decent to learn on.
> View attachment 86214



Disposable, worn out tools are great for learning on..they force you to deal with the realities of machinery instead of the assumed ideal perfection of new tools, which are never perfect anyway and can be misleading to a beginner in as far as they suggest that you can be a little sloppier with how you fixture and setup cutting, which is not true. If it looks like fun to you and you get excited about it, make sure you get a fantastic deal. There are tons of used lathes on craigslist all the time and I bet you'll run into another one before you know it, no reason to pay an "uncomfortable" amount if it smells iffy


----------



## Falcon67 (Oct 21, 2014)

I bought a mini-mill right off, thought it was a good thing to learn on and maybe keep a while.  Figured out pretty quick I could use a bigger machine.  Took some nice pics, passed the word around and it's working for a guy about 100 miles from here.  Quick sale at 2/3 the initial investment which for me is pretty dang good LOL.  If it's half decent and you're able to get a decent price on it and maybe spiff it up a bit, no worries about being stuck with it.  If it fits your needs well, you may run it for a long time too.  My 9x20 isn't anywhere close to a G4003G, has many well publicized issues but it is a good tool and I've learned a lot with it.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 21, 2014)

Yup Falcon.  The 9X20 has a list of mods that seems endless.  Every time you fix one of the issues two more start causing a new issue. so old American iron was simpler and and easier to repair if you had a problem.    So that is one of the main reasons I am putting effort in to save enough to be able to move when my deal comes along.  Cant stop it from happening so no use complaining about it either, just make a plan and work to it.

Bob


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 22, 2014)

To really answer you we need to know how much money you got to spend. My little 9x20 does pretty good. Alot better then I ever thought it would. All those little projects are great to learn on. That being said I got mine for 250 bucks so I dont mind. It aint fast enough for my liking as it cant eat the way I want to feed it. But it's a good lathe to have in a garage and learn on. And it can do some nice work.

I do like me some old iron though. Not because imports cant do the same. But you just get more for your money buying old and used verse just used or new.

So how much money are you gonna let me spend? ahaha


----------



## Jonathans (Oct 22, 2014)

While I'm a newbie in regard to machining, I'm pretty well versed in some other trades an have come to appreciate good tools.  While the adage that the tool doesn't make the craftsman has some level of truth to it, having reliable and acurate equipment sure as hell helps! It also shifts your usage of your time from working on the project, rather than the tool being the project.  I was hoping that I could get started with something decent for around two grand.  I've heard what some machines sound like on youtube, and I don't think I can live with something that sounds like it's grinding gravel.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 22, 2014)

Jonathans said:


> While I'm a newbie in regard to machining, I'm pretty well versed in some other trades an have come to appreciate good tools.  While the adage that the tool doesn't make the craftsman has some level of truth to it, having reliable and acurate equipment sure as hell helps! It also shifts your usage of your time from working on the project, rather than the tool being the project.  I was hoping that I could get started with something decent for around two grand.  I've heard what some machines sound like on youtube, and I don't think I can live with something that sounds like it's grinding gravel.



You can get a ton of machine for 2 grand if you can wait for the right deal on Craigslist or ebay. Id put that money towards something used and something old and you could really score.


----------



## Jonathans (Oct 22, 2014)

Just a note.  My first project will be to turn a couple of weights for my Wilson Rockwell hardness tester.
Mild steel, 2.75" in diameter with a 1.625 x .125 tenon and socket, top and bottom. So whatever I get will need to be able to part something of that size


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 22, 2014)

I only looked at price on these

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/tls/4683796630.html

http://kpr.craigslist.org/tls/4693008482.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4717731105.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4726840013.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4720689443.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/tls/4714864947.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/tls/4726573751.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/hvo/4671404342.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4683954893.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4676634135.html

drool http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4672887668.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4652733571.html

http://wenatchee.craigslist.org/tls/4714443654.html

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/4722212049.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bar/4719031030.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/4725636211.html


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 22, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> I only looked at price on these
> 
> http://bellingham.craigslist.org/tls/4683796630.html
> 
> ...




My $2500 would go to this: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Anilam-Eagl...424?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e91a1250

It doesn't have a turret but its really close to where I live and it could do soooo much..I bet theyd take $2000...


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 22, 2014)

If it aint wore out it would be nice. Dont need a turret if it has a tool changer.

This one here would look real good in my shop. http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4672887668.html


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 22, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> If it aint wore out it would be nice. Dont need a turret if it has a tool changer.



but that means I'd have to get up while its running a part and that would interfere with my posting habits on forums lol



> This one here would look real good in my shop. http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4672887668.html



That does look like a beast...and single phase as a bonus. It has that "look" of being in good condition too...


----------



## fastback (Oct 22, 2014)

Johnathans, the lathe that you showed a picture of looks like a Southbend 9C, it's a 9 x 19.  This is the bottom of the class of 9 inch for SB.  It is called a workshop model.  This machine does not have a power cross feed.  It will thread and you also use the half nuts to power turn on the longitudinal axis.  The spindle hole is 3/4 of an inch.  This machine will take collets but only 3C's which are only rated for 1/2 inch.  When threading you need to change the gears manually.  I believe it will cut somewhere around 45 standard threads.  As already indicated, if it is good condition you can get a lot of work done.  Even though it is a 9C it is a darn good lathe.  It just does not have all of the extras.  If you decide to pursue this lathe make sure it has all of the change gears.   Also look to see if it has a draw bar, collet holder, thread protector and collets.  They are all available after market, but this is where you get nickeled and dimed.  If it is decent shape I would expect to pay anywhere from $300 to $650.

Or you could wait and find something with a lot of tooling and capable of larger work and also have a quick change gear box.  

Paul


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 22, 2014)

keep in mind that its a special situation if you can get it for a REALLY low price..then clean it up, fix anything important, and flip it to make a few hundred bucks. then buy the lathe you really want. in other words, do what we've all done, but get it over with alot faster lol


----------



## Jonathans (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for that list Chuck! You're quite the miner.  That Hardinge turret lathe looks pretty substantive.  My problem is that I wouldn't know how to assess its condition or whether all the parts are there. Spaceman, that a pretty cool cnc setup there. Probably too much of a space hog for my shop, but I'll check on the shipping costs just for s**ts and giggles.
thanks for the rundown on the pictured lathe Fastback.  The list of what to make sure is included is applicable to any lathe I pick up.  Where should I go to learn more about what to look for in a used Hardinge Turret Lathe?  I might be checking that one out.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 22, 2014)

well what I would do is find what ever ones you might want to look at. Start a thread in the perspective forum for the make and see what owner of that machine think. They would know best what you need to look for. More or less you need to run an indicator across the ways to check for wear. Most other things are nuts and bolts. The owners of that type machine will know if parts are out there and if they are made of gold or not. Or cruse ebay to look at parts.

That hendy is massive ahahaha. I bet that puppy will peal a nice chunk at a time. You know it's big when you cant hardly move the tail stock ahaha


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 22, 2014)

Does that turret lathe have a cross slide and tool post? I thought I seen some that did not


----------



## Jonathans (Oct 22, 2014)

It did not appear to.


----------



## David Kirtley (Oct 22, 2014)

It is something you are going to need to decide for yourself.  Some people enjoy getting old machines up and running. It is a hobby in itself. Just like fixing up old cars or motorcycles. It really depends on how you want to spend your time. Once restored, they are usually much better than what you can buy new within reasonable hobbyist price.

Just remember that a full restoration can take quite a while. Especially if you are just learning.

Personally, I didn't go that route myself. I just wanted to be able to do some metal work in addition to the other things I do. To me it made more sense just to get a small lathe and mill that just worked out of the box.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 22, 2014)

If you can get a lathe with a quick Change Gear box, go for it. If you're looking at one that uses change gears, make sure the whole set comes with the lathe. Otherwise, drop the price at least $200.


----------



## Jonathans (Oct 22, 2014)

I checked out that Hardinge HC Chucker on youtube. Absolutely awesome for production work, but not for a hobbiest.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 23, 2014)

If you want to turn you will need a cross slide and tool post. Tool post is easy but you dont want to make a cross slide ahaha.

I love old iron, but I would take a new pm or grizz as well. Or used for that matter. Unfortunately for you, there simply are none listed in your state in your range. Shoot I got a 9x20 import and it does awesome for what it is

I just think used buys more. It dont have to be old or US made, just used. We ot a msc at the shop gotten used that works awesome. 2in spindle bore, draw bar, collets, steady and follow rest, qctp and holders and almost brandnew for like 3k. The coolant tank had never even had coolant in it

In school all but one lathe is import and they all work fine. But I like the old beat up turnado we got. It's huge and is hungry to eat alot of steel compared to the smaller imports.


----------



## Jonathans (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, after some misunderstanding, and looking at a pos in the garage of the estates sale, I talked to the right person, and the lathe pictured was in a back room in the basement.  The previous owner was a hobbiest gunsmith for many years, and the lathe looked like it had now real wear on it. As far as I know, the only parts I couldn't locate we're the steady rest, follow rest, and any collet set and draw bar.  I'm not sure whether I'll need any of these or not.  It is a SB 9C, and has no quick change gearing or powered cross slide.  That's ok for now as I'm not sure how much threading I'll be doing, and I have a lot to learn. If I end up needing the steady rest I'll have to find one.
here are some pictures of my find.


----------



## Jonathans (Oct 26, 2014)

And one more


----------



## David Kirtley (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks to be well cared for. Plenty of old school tooling to start with. Nothing wrong with that. If it is important, tools4cheap sells steady rests. People also make them (I see a mill in the background pic.


----------

